# Finding the PCI ID



## olav (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm reading the documentation of Etherboot and came over the 
[CMD=""]lspci -nn[/CMD]
to find the PCI ID.

The equivalent command in FreeBSD is
[CMD=""]pciconf -lv[/CMD]
But I can't figure out how to find the exact PCI ID, is there some kind of translation involved?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2010)

You're looking for pciconf(8).


----------



## olav (Oct 19, 2010)

Which means that the third column is the PCI ID referred to in the Etherboot documentation?

For example card=0x43001186 equals to [4300]?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken it's the other way around. The vendor ID is 1186 and the chip ID is 4300.


----------



## olav (Oct 20, 2010)

That's correct according to the pciconf manual, thanks!


----------

